# Adorama filters(circular polarizing)



## SwiftTone (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a Circular Polarizing filter. However, they are REALLy pricey on my budget right now. I was surfing Adorama and came upon their brand of circular polarizing filters, which were more in my range. I searched the forum, but can't seem to find anyone's opinions on these.

Has anyone used any of Adorama's filters? If so, how good of a quality are they?

I am looking specifically at this one:  72CPL1 Adorama 72mm Circular Polarizer Glass Filter

Thanks in advance


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2010)

I would be asking Adorama who makes the filter for them. That one doesn't look to be multi-coated.

They cost less for a reason, but if that is what you can afford and you can't/won't take the time to save for a higher quality CPL, buy that one.

Have you checked Adorama or B&H photo video's used stores for higher quality, known brand, used CPL filters?


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 29, 2010)

I went out and got a Tiffen CPL for $55 and it works just fine. The only problem is that you lose something like 2-1/3 stops worth of light. I don't know if more expensive ones are better about that.


----------



## HelenOster (Jun 29, 2010)

SwiftTone said:


> I'm looking into buying a Circular Polarizing filter. However, they are REALLy pricey on my budget right now. I was surfing Adorama and came upon their brand of circular polarizing filters, which were more in my range. I searched the forum, but can't seem to find anyone's opinions on these.
> 
> Has anyone used any of Adorama's filters? If so, how good of a quality are they?
> 
> ...


 
We will have a line of pro optic UV and Circular Pola filters in soon -
expected date of delivery is July 15


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 29, 2010)

SwiftTone said:


> I'm looking into buying a Circular Polarizing filter. However, they are REALLy pricey on my budget right now. I was surfing Adorama and came upon their brand of circular polarizing filters, which were more in my range. I searched the forum, but can't seem to find anyone's opinions on these.
> 
> Has anyone used any of Adorama's filters? If so, how good of a quality are they?
> 
> ...



This is hardly the place to skimp. Polarizers are expensive; get the best, not the cheapest.


----------



## SwiftTone (Jun 29, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> SwiftTone said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking into buying a Circular Polarizing filter. However, they are REALLy pricey on my budget right now. I was surfing Adorama and came upon their brand of circular polarizing filters, which were more in my range. I searched the forum, but can't seem to find anyone's opinions on these.
> ...



Do you have a ball park figure of the price?

I just got off the phone with Adorama actually...call went like this:

Me: Hi, I'm wondering who manufactures your Adorama branded CPL filters
Rep: O, you're better off getting the Tiffen. I'll give you buy one get one free for $60(?)so you'll have CPL and UV(same sales pitch they gave me last time)
Me: Are they multicoated?
Rep: If you want multi coated, get the B+W, they're $130.
Me: thats a bit out of my range.
Rep: How about 4 Tiffen filters for $90.
Me: I'll have to get back to you on that. I wanna do some research
Rep(sounding annoyed): sir, what was the reason you called?
Me: I wanted to know who manufactures your Adorama filters
Rep: They're made by Tiffen(wtf??). Should I put in the order for you?
Me: (annoyed) I'll get back to you.
Rep: whatever (hangs up on me)

So, who REALLLY makes Adorama filters? hmmmm


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2010)

> So, who REALLLY makes Adorama filters? hmmmm


Yo momma makes Adorama.

Wait, that kinda failed ... sorry. Just thought it rhymed.


----------



## SwiftTone (Jun 29, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> SwiftTone said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking into buying a Circular Polarizing filter. However, they are REALLy pricey on my budget right now. I was surfing Adorama and came upon their brand of circular polarizing filters, which were more in my range. I searched the forum, but can't seem to find anyone's opinions on these.
> ...



Ya well, I don't have the dough for $130 filters. I'm looking for the balance between cost and quality


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2010)

If I could recommend something though, if you have a quality lens, I wouldn't go for "balance price/performance" filter.  Having expensive glass and putting a cheapo filter up front will just kill it for you.  If you don't have the money now, save up until you do but don't blow it on cheap stuff.

If you don't have quality lens then you shouldn't be getting filters at all, because when eventually you upgrade your lens, your filter size might be different so it will be a waste.  Plus bad filter on a bad lens is even worse.  

I'd just save up and get quality stuff.  What you use on the front of your cam really does make a difference.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jun 29, 2010)

SwiftTone said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > SwiftTone said:
> ...



Then get nothing. It's a waste of money otherwise.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Jun 29, 2010)

C'mon now guys... affordable CPLs aren't _THAT_ bad! I started out with a Sunpak CPL... that's right, Best Buy's $20 polarizer. I'll admit, it isn't as good as the nicer ones I've used since, but the results were more than acceptable. There was no outrageous lens flare, no fringing or other abberations. There was barely any discernable decrease in contrast.

SwiftTone... in all honesty, an affordable polarizer will work just fine until you can upgrade to a more expensive model. The guys here mean well by trying to steer you towards the higher quality filters. The primary problem is that from the $50 range and up, the tangible gains for every extra $10 begin to drop off. Given the funds, I would definitely agree that CPLs are no piece of equipment to skimp on. But if you're faced with the choice of either buying an affordable CPL or going without one... definitely opt to own one over having glare-ridden, unsaturated photographs.

The cheaper filters are cheaper for a reason... make no mistake. But they are still polarizing... they are still ordinary two-part circular filters... and they thus fulfill the prime objectives gained by any polarizer.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 1, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> We will have a line of pro optic UV and Circular Pola filters in soon -
> expected date of delivery is July 15


 


SwiftTone said:


> Do you have a ball park figure of the price?


 
PRO49UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 49MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             13.35   1 
PRO52UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 52MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             14.35   2 
PRO55UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 55MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             14.35   3 
PRO58UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 58MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             18.25   4 
PRO62UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 62MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             18.25   5 
PRO67UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 67MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             18.25   6 
PRO72UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 72MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             19.95   7 
PRO77UV      PRO OPTIC PRO 77MM MC UV DIGITAL FILTER             24.95   8 

PRO52CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 52MM  CPL DIGITAL FILTR               29.95   1 
PRO55CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 55MM CPL DIGITAL FILTR                31.95   2 
PRO58CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 58MM CPL DIGITAL FILTR                34.95   3 
PRO62CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 62MM  CPL DIGITAL FILTR               39.95   4 
PRO67CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 67MM MC CPL DIGITAL FILTR          44.95   5 
PRO72CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 72MM  CPL DIGITAL FILTR               49.95   6 
PRO77CPL     PRO OPTIC PRO 77MM  CPL DIGITAL FILTR               54.95   7





SwiftTone said:


> So, who REALLLY makes Adorama filters? hmmmm


 
My sincere apologies for the strange response by our representative on the 'phone; if you could email me with the date and time of your call (ET) and the number you called from I'd like to listen to the tapes and find out who you spoke to.

With regard to the manufacturer of our house brand, this is manufacturer sensitive information, and in fact the rep you spoke to will not have known! So why he told you Tiffen, is astonishing....:er: I CAN tell you that all filters are made in Japan - not in China.

Sounds like we have a training issue, which I need to ensure his manager is aware of.


----------



## JR Davis (Jul 1, 2010)

You will get what you pay for with Polarizing filters, they are not cheap no matter where you look.  The more expensive ones are more expensive because they work better and are made better.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 1, 2010)

JR Davis said:


> You will get what you pay for with Polarizing filters, they are not cheap no matter where you look.  The more expensive ones are more expensive because they work better and are made better.



Don't mess with cheap polarizers. It's a waste of time and money.


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 5, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> My sincere apologies for the strange response by our representative on the 'phone; if you could email me with the date and time of your call (ET) and the number you called from I'd like to listen to the tapes and find out who you spoke to.
> 
> Sounds like we have a training issue, which I need to ensure his manager is aware of.



Check you PM regarding this issue.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 5, 2010)

JG Coleman is right... a very basic CPL is better than no CPL when you're on a budget. The "Spend a fortune or not at all" is not realistic for a LOT of people. A basic CPL will do 80% of what the $150 ones do... it's just to get that extra 20%, it will indeed cost.


----------

